# Maurice Smith on karate, GSP, Machida, and Hidehiko Yoshida



## martialtalkfan (May 30, 2008)

http://mmayou.com/news-and-exclusiv...yoshida-i-just-have-to-be-careful-of-the-judo


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 1, 2008)

MMAyou.com: Lyoto Machida and Georges St. Pierre are both effective strikers in MMA, and they both have a karate base. What is better for MMA striking, karate or Thai Boxing? 

Smith: For me Thai Boxing. Karate&#8217;s not really a, to me it&#8217;s not a fighting art. It&#8217;s more&#8230; It&#8217;s a traditional fighting art but it&#8217;s not, it doesn&#8217;t do well too often in MMA or even in kickboxing. It has its place in traditional martial arts but as far as fighting, I don&#8217;t see it.


You gotta love this quote.  I think all the people who have lost to Machida and GSP would certainly disagree to that.


----------



## Jai (Jun 1, 2008)

Good reading. Thank you


----------



## allenjp (Jun 3, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> MMAyou.com: Lyoto Machida and Georges St. Pierre are both effective strikers in MMA, and they both have a karate base. What is better for MMA striking, karate or Thai Boxing?
> 
> Smith: For me Thai Boxing. Karates not really a, to me its not a fighting art. Its more Its a traditional fighting art but its not, it doesnt do well too often in MMA or even in kickboxing. It has its place in traditional martial arts but as far as fighting, I dont see it.
> 
> ...


 
Seeing as how they are both srtikers primarily, and they have dominated people that train Thai Boxing...


----------



## Odin (Jun 5, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Seeing as how they are both srtikers primarily, and they have dominated people that train Thai Boxing...


 
This annoys me some what......since like i have said before BOTH of those fighters have thaiboxing instructors in their camps, as much as they have a background in karate they both use Muay thai techniques, so im confused how they would use karate to dominate thai-boxers..when they themselves are actually thai-boxing.


----------



## meth18au (Jun 5, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Seeing as how they are both srtikers primarily, and they have dominated people that train Thai Boxing...




That's as much of a generalization as Smith is making in his comment...

I've seen Pierre fight before, and at a glance you wouldn't go "oh that guy is a karate fighter".    He may be prone to strike more...but this is MMA, and they use techniques that they have learnt from everywhere that work for them in the ring.  To base an argument on them...whichever way you wanted to argue it...doesn't really stand much ground in my eyes.  

From what I've read he trained Kyokushin when younger, then took up BJJ and grappling, has done some boxing, and currently trains Muay Thai.  So how can anybody pass judgement on either Karate or Muay Thai as the 'superior' striking art for MMA.  To me there just seems to be no logic in the argument?


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 5, 2008)

meth18au said:


> That's as much of a generalization as Smith is making in his comment...
> 
> I've seen Pierre fight before, and at a glance you wouldn't go "oh that guy is a karate fighter". He may be prone to strike more...but this is MMA, and they use techniques that they have learnt from everywhere that work for them in the ring. To base an argument on them...whichever way you wanted to argue it...doesn't really stand much ground in my eyes.
> 
> From what I've read he trained Kyokushin when younger, then took up BJJ and grappling, has done some boxing, and currently trains Muay Thai. So how can anybody pass judgement on either Karate or Muay Thai as the 'superior' striking art for MMA. To me there just seems to be no logic in the argument?


 
I agree. They're training for an MMA fight. They use what's best for them, and that includes a variety of arts, to make them a better-rounded fighter.

Karate/Muay Thai? Who cares? That's just part of their MA journey.


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 5, 2008)

A lot of people tend to forget conditioning and INDIVIDUAL TALENT go a long way in regards to what does or does not work in a cage.


----------



## allenjp (Jun 5, 2008)

Whoa...touchy, touchy! I was simply voicing my agreement with someone else that Muay Thai is not *necessarily* better than karate. Just because they train Muay Thai, doesn't mean they favor that art over others. They both tout their karate background quite heavily. Just because they also train some Muay Thai you agree with Mo Smith's statements???


----------



## meth18au (Jun 6, 2008)

Personally- I _*don't*_ agree with Smith's statement that Karate is 'not for fighting'.  That's just for the record.

I don't think it was 'touchy touchy' either.  I do understand that you have simply voiced your agreement with AceHBK that Muay Thai is not necessarily better than Karate.  It's just the whole "and they have dominated people that have trained Thai boxing" came across in a negative way...

Now- if you re-read my post I simply said that it isn't logical for anyone to argue for the superiority of one art vs another based on these 2 fighters.  They're not a good case for the argument- whichever way you wanted to argue it!!!   My response was simply one against the argument that one form of striking is superior to another form, especially based on martial artists whom have trained in such a variety of arts....


----------



## allenjp (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, I think you and I agree more than we may think as that is exactly what I was arguing...I am more than sure that many muay thai fighters have "dominated" karate practitioners in mma, I was just reacting with the opposite view to counter Smith's arguments.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 6, 2008)

If karate is not for fighting then what is it for? I realize that some people train in karate just for fitness,sport, or whatever. Karate can be trained for fighting though.

 I wouldn't train strictly karate for mma competetion though.


----------



## meth18au (Jun 10, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Actually, I think you and I agree more than we may think as that is exactly what I was arguing...I am more than sure that many muay thai fighters have "dominated" karate practitioners in mma, I was just reacting with the opposite view to counter Smith's arguments.



My point exactly.  I guess we do agree then!


----------



## matsu (Jun 11, 2008)

surely Mma is MIXED martial arts, so whatever background you come from you need to develop a huge arsenal from all the MIxed arts.
for example....
rarely is the knee used in traditional karate but a stable of MT.

i think GSP is a true example of someone who has developed that awareness- you never know how that dude is gonna hit you and from where.
 just my tupence
matsu


----------

